# HELP-using Canon 580EX II with quantum turbo battery



## JensPics (Oct 8, 2011)

This might be a silly question.

I have only ever used AA batteries for my 580EX II. However, I recently decided to rent an external power source for the flash (Quantum Turbo Battery). When using an external power source for my flash, do I still have to have AA batteries in the battery chamber?

Thx :blushing:


----------



## Kenmann (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi JensPics- Yes, you will need to use AA batteries as well as the Turbo. The Turbo only supplies high voltage, the AA's will power the flash's low voltage functions, like the controls etc.


----------

